

Gobble (YC W14) Promises to Help Make Delicious Meals in 10 Minutes - chriswoodford
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/23/gobble-launch/

======
jayzee
I tried the Shrimp Scampi kit and it was incredibly easy to cook something
that was tasty and interesting at home.

The best part was that the shrimp was pre-cooked so I could get it all the way
there in just a few minutes. The fact that I control the butter/oil/salt is a
big plus over takeout.

~~~
ooshma
Thanks Jay! I agree — ingredient transparency and control is one of the big
reasons people use Gobble.

freshness + control + speed = our recipe.

------
chriskanan
I'd give it a try if they had more options that were high protein and low-carb
(e.g., if I could customize the salmon dish to increase the number of brussel
sprouts and eliminate the quinoa).

------
emreas
Smart idea. I like the idea of cooking "in theory" but dislike the shopping
and prep. This seems like the right balance to me.

